# Question on Bogen Manfrotto 390RC2 head



## tpcollins (Jan 21, 2009)

First time post - I'm looking at the Bogen Manfrotto 243 window pod with the 390RC2 head to use with my spotting scope. But half the sources online show the panning handle on the left side, the other half show it on the right. I've sent inquiries and they all respond that it looks just their picture - duh. From the driver's side window, I would prefer the handle to be on the right side.

Does anyone have one of these and can tell me where it really is? Thanks.


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 21, 2009)

the handle is on the left hand side and depending on what scope you have the 390 might not be up to the job.
http://www.manfrotto.com/webdav/site/manfrotto/shared/manfrotto_nord/pdf/3/390RC2_20031201.pdf

the pdf shows the head as if you were infront of the scope and looking at the front element


----------



## tpcollins (Jan 21, 2009)

Bummer....thanks for the reply. I have a Stokes Sandpiper that 38ozs and 14 1/2" long and it is supposedly well within the 390's capacity.  My other choice was the Manfrotto 488RC2 midi  ball head. The ball makes me nervous but since it has a separate lock for panning, I think it work work out ok. Thanks for info.


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 21, 2009)

try looking for a good second hand Manfrotto 128RC, you can have the handle on the left or right


----------

